
Show HN: Voice enabling hacker news - sid-
WAs playing with the voice webspeech api and wrote a tampermonkey script to voice enable clicking links 
Click anywhere on page body and say anyone of the words appearing in bold font and voila ! it takes you there
Please let me know if you find this useful
======
sid-
Sorry about that...heres the link to the sxript
...[https://pastebin.com/ZmNB2DiT](https://pastebin.com/ZmNB2DiT)

------
brudgers
There is no script or link.

~~~
sid-
[https://pastebin.com/ZmNB2DiT](https://pastebin.com/ZmNB2DiT)

